# [SOLVED] Intake or Exhaust? (80mm MOBO Fan)



## Capps (Aug 5, 2011)

Hello.

I recently built a gaming computer and I am adding some fans. Here is the case. The spot that goes directly _behind_ the motherboard is for a 80mm fan. I was wondering: Should this be intake our exhaust? My instincts say intake, but I wanted to make sure. Thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Intake or Exhaust? (80mm MOBO Fan)*

top and back
exhaust

front and side
intake


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That particular fan should be intake (blowing toward the Mobo/CPU).


----------

